# TCN - Techniche Limited



## springhill (7 August 2012)

I don't know anything about them and their announcements are few and far between, but here is their latest from April and March.

*Techniche Subsidiary announces US Contract with EZ Energy USA Inc. *
Urgent Technology USA LLC (“Urgent”) is pleased to announce that it has been awarded a contract to provide an Enterprise Facilities and Contractor Management solution to EZ Energy USA Inc. under a two year contract. While this contract is not material on its own, the signing demonstrates that increasing revenues from Techniche’s overseas operations are gaining momentum.
Urgent’s web based facilities management solution, eMaintenance, will be used by EZ Energy USA, Inc. to track all repair and maintenance dispatches, to schedule preventative maintenance, compliance testing, landscaping, facilities cleaning, snow and ice management, and for internal department requests. Since API eMaintenance went live on February 3, 2012 to manage 76 petrol retail sites, there has been a significant improvement in contractor performance and cost savings.
Brian Aiello, Facilities Director for EZ Energy USA said, “We chose Urgent for the advanced technology and
live updates that include the IVR system, safety audits, alert messages, work verification and invoice
capabilities to start. We feel that the platform will allow us to grow and evolve with the continuing changes in our organization and in the industry in which we do business. Urgent’s commitment to appoint an attentive project coordinator helped us to build the strong foundation needed to maximize the value of the tool and meet current and future EZ Energy business requirements”.
"Many organizations today can relate to EZ Energy's need for flexibility and real-time data”, commented Jesse Klebba, Urgent Technology USA’s Regional Manager for North America. “It’s common for our customers to get innovative, as they identify opportunities to improve their business and maximize the value of their API eMaintenance system."
API eMaintenance is rapidly becoming the system of choice in the petroleum retail service station industry. Aiello stated that since going live “we have the ability to report on our opportunities and provide supporting documentation for our celebrated success. The IVR system provides real time tracking and automatic updates. Our contractors know where their own employees are from the IVR updates.”
When asked about the best features of the system, Brian said he felt that “the responsiveness of all stake holders, the live updates, accountability and reporting were important at a high level”. More specifically, he said “having the ability to create problem codes that are unique to a specific department has assisted EZ Energy to track something as specific as getting the correct sale/marketing POP package to a store”.
About EZ Energy
EZ Energy USA, Inc. operates gas stations and convenience stores in the United States. The company was incorporated in 2007 and is based in Mansfield, Ohio. EZ Energy USA, Inc. operates as a subsidiary of EZ Energy Ltd. For further information on EZ Energy USA, go to www.ezenergy.com.
About Urgent Technology
Urgent Technology is a leading provider of enterprise asset and contractor management solutions with over 15,000 sites under management in 14 countries including the UK, USA, Australia, and 11 countries in Europe. Urgent’s flagship product, eMaintenance, is a comprehensive voice and web solution, which has enabled companies such as BP, Little Chef, Murco, Delek, Southern Cross, Rontec, B&Q, and others to have real time visibility and transparency for all their assets and maintenance needs tracking contractors, assets, sites, and all maintenance jobs. For further information on Urgent and other products, go to www.urgtech.com.
About Techniche
Techniche is the parent company of Urgent Technology and is headquartered in Brisbane Australia with market presence in Australia, North America and Europe. Techniche is a global investment company and acquires profitable innovative technology companies and/or technology assets which can be leveraged for deployment through its global presence. Techniche also owns ERST, headquartered in Hamburg Germany, which provides reliable high speed data transfer solutions for over 5500 retail service petrol sites through Europe and for management of bottle recycling deposits throughout Germany. For more information, visit www.tcnglobal.net.
About API eMaintenance
The American Petroleum Institute (API) and Urgent Technology Limited (Urgent) signed an agreement to offer Urgent's eMaintenance system to both API members and organizations throughout the U.S. oil and natural gas industry.
Urgent's eMaintenance system is an advanced, user-friendly web-enabled solution designed to capture and complete maintenance requests. Originally developed for retail sites in the United Kingdom, it is now used throughout Europe, in the United States, as well as Australia and New Zealand



*Techniche announces the win of major contract with Rontec Limited in the UK*
Techniche is pleased to announce that its UK Subsidiary, Urgent Technology Ltd. (“Urgent or UTL”) has been awarded the contract to provide an Enterprise Asset and Contractor Management solution to Rontec Limited under a three year contract. UTL’s web based facilities management solution, eMaintenance, will be used by Rontec to provide significant productivity enhancements and cost reduction in the maintenance and management of Rontec’ s Total brand filling station assets. Since eMaintenance went live on January 23rd to manage 493 petrol retail sites, there has been a significant improvement in contractor performance and cost savings.
Urgent was selected after an intensive review process of a number of Asset and Facilities management vendors in the UK. Rontec recently acquired the Total UK retail assets which represent 8% of the UK retail fuel network and comprise 810 service stations. Rontec’s Engineering Service Manager, Pat Treanor, said “Urgent Technology’s considerable expertise in our industry, combined with their ability to understand our unique requirements, allowed us to make the selection of eMaintenance an easy choice.”
Treanor went on to add, “The intuitive nature of eMaintenance makes it a very straightforward and easy way for staff to log maintenance requests and report incidents” and added “but the biggest value is being able to identify very easily where cost savings can be made through accurate, real time reporting”. eMaintenance is quickly becoming the system of choice in a whole host of industries including, petroleum, healthcare and retail. Grahame Done, Country Manager for Urgent UK and Europe said “It’s very satisfying to be working with a company like Rontec. They are forward thinking and constantly identifying areas for improvements in efficiency. It’s very exciting for us to share these common goals.”
Looking to the future, Treanor remarked “Using eMaintenance has incredibly positive implications for our property function. We will now be able to see what’s really happening on the ground.”

About Rontec
Rontec Ltd is part of Rontec Investments LLP and was founded in 2011 to acquire the assets of Total UK and is a consortium of companies comprising Snax 24, Investec, and Grovepoint Capital. Rontec is one of the leading companies in the independent fuel retailing sector, predominantly using the Total brand on their forecourts. Their service stations network delivers high quality fuels, extensive convenience shop ranges and offers top quality car washes. For further information on their forecourt network, go to www.total-servicestations.co.uk.


*Dividend Confirmation (11/1/12)*
On lodgement of its 2011 Annual Report to shareholders and Preliminary Final Report Appendix 4E, the Company announced that it would pay a dividend of 0.125 cents (one eighth of one cent) per share.
The Company now confirms that the dividend will be paid as near as practical to 14 February 2012 and the record date to determine shareholders eligible to partake in the dividend will be 31 January 2012.
The dividend will be unfranked for taxation purposes.


----------



## piggybank (19 February 2014)

Most recent announcement to the market:- http://stocknessmonster.com/news-item?S=TCN&E=ASX&N=781174

​


----------



## VSntchr (6 March 2014)

Well the second half is looking pretty dismal.
Poor form on management not to include a statement with the half yearly that it was an outlier and that was not expected to continue for the 2H.

Still, price wasn't fully factoring it in as confirmation was never fully there..
Will be interesting to see how much revenue comes in for a H2 EBIT around $0-300k.

If they can maintain margins then it probably is worth a punt if it gets down to the 7c levels that the market depth is suggesting.


----------



## skc (6 March 2014)

VSntchr said:


> Well the second half is looking pretty dismal.
> Poor form on management not to include a statement with the half yearly that it was an outlier and that was not expected to continue for the 2H.
> 
> Still, price wasn't fully factoring it in as confirmation was never fully there..
> ...




No not what I was expecting at all and got out of this at 8.5c upon resumption. And yes would have been nice for management to say H1 was an abnormal bump rather than say that 3 months later.

To rub salt into the wound they accidentally lodged the old market update from Feb about the strong H1 result, causing some poor sod to reach and buy @ 9.4c. He/she was probably correct in thinking that the real announcement will be coming soon and could potentially be an upgrade. Too bad that was not the case.


----------



## System (2 February 2021)

On February 1st, 2021, Techniche Limited (TCN) was removed from the ASX's Official List, at the request of the company under Listing Rule 17.11, following receipt of shareholder approval on 26 November 2020 for TCN's delisting.


----------

